# They Look Dead



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I have 4 reds in a 100 gallon devided. Usualy they are really active and hungry but they have started to not eat and sit around the bottom of the tank looking like their dead(there not). They are 2.5".

Ammonia-0
Ph-7.5


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

NitrIte level?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I ran out of the nitrite testing liquid, really got to pick some up.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I added some peat a couple hours ago and they are starting to come out now. Do you think the PH was to high?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Golden Pygo said:


> I added some peat a couple hours ago and they are starting to come out now. Do you think the PH was to high?


 PH is fine, you need to get your Nitrite tested very soon.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd do a 40% water change just to be sure. It shouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

my nitrite seem to be a bit over 1/4ppm. Is that equal to 25ppm?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Is that really high for nitrite, 1/4ppm? I used an old water tester so it might not have worked right.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nitrite should always be at zero. It can lead to poisoning.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Golden Pygo said:


> my nitrite seem to be a bit over 1/4ppm. Is that equal to 25ppm?


Its equal to .25 ppm which is toxic at that level even though it is a miniscule level. leave some pre dissolved salt in the tank and it will help the fish get through the nitrites until they reach 0. Moving this for now to Water Chemistry


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> my nitrite seem to be a bit over 1/4ppm. Is that equal to 25ppm?


Its equal to .25 ppm which is toxic at that level even though it is a miniscule level. leave some pre dissolved salt in the tank and it will help the fish get through the nitrites until they reach 0. Moving this for now to Water Chemistry
[/quote]
So you mean get aquarium salt, disolve it and put it in my tank? I did a 40% water change yesterday.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Golden Pygo said:


> my nitrite seem to be a bit over 1/4ppm. Is that equal to 25ppm?


Its equal to .25 ppm which is toxic at that level even though it is a miniscule level. leave some pre dissolved salt in the tank and it will help the fish get through the nitrites until they reach 0. Moving this for now to Water Chemistry
[/quote]
So you mean get aquarium salt, disolve it and put it in my tank? I did a 40% water change yesterday.
[/quote]
Doesnt matter which salt you use as long as it is 99% NACL. I use regular Mortons table salt when I need it. And yes the one that has iodide in it is OK to use.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks alot.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I got a new nitrite tester and it reads 0 or 0.1. The reds are still hiding under the driftwood, I added peat to see if that would help but it didn't.

So I guess I'm asking why are my reds hiding all the time?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

How long have you had them? Have you rearranged your tank or anything?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I've had them for about 3 months. Yesterday I did a water change and gave them the whole tank (they had half) and moved the drift wood.

And they wont eat. I put a goldfish in 4 days ago and all that happened was a fin nip so I took it out. I usually feed them shrimp and fillet.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I tried to feed them some fillet but yet again it was a no.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Golden Pygo said:


> Well I tried to feed them some fillet but yet again it was a no.


Patience is the key.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Well there still wont eat when I feed them and I always end up taking food out. Strangely enough, there stomach's don't look thin, there a bit large like right after there finished feeding. All of them are there.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

If they still won't eat then try not feeding them for a week and see if they take food after


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Update on the water

Ammonia-0.5
PH-7.5
Nitrate-0
Temp-76


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I havn't given them a feeder for a couple months, do you think I should try that?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Golden Pygo said:


> I've had them for about 3 months. Yesterday I did a water change and gave them the whole tank (they had half) and moved the drift wood.
> 
> And they wont eat. I put a goldfish in 4 days ago and all that happened was a fin nip so I took it out. I usually feed them shrimp and fillet.


 I thought you said you haven't give them a feeder in a couple of months? A feeder would be the last thing to try.

Try raising the temp of the water a little, they become more aggressive with warmer water, leave them for a few days and then try them then.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I guess I meant that they havn't eaten a feeder for a couple of months but i sorted out the problem.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Good news, there eating again!


----------

